# i have a question about heated pads



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 3 outside cats. 2 males & 1 female. the one male & the female have been fixed. So no kittens from her.  We still have to get the other male fixed. Not sure when though. 

Anyways....On my front porch I have this dog igloo off to the side. In the winter time..i fill it with straw and theres a padded mat on the floor for them to be on. Then infront of the igloo...I have a self heating thermal blanket there ..I put there food bowls on that. Theres also a cat bed there as well. Theres a heated water bowl is off to the side.

My mom was thinking of getting one of those heated pads that you put inside the igloo it gets plugged in..... what are your thoughts on those?

The past few nights...I saw the female cat sleeping in the igloo looking all cozy in the straw. The male cat was in the bed sleeping. 

If we got the pad...then I would have to take out the straw ...im kinda worried that who ever sleeps in there wont be cozy without the straw.

what do you think?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never used a heated pad but have found straw good under similar circumstances but I've always got lots of it because of the horses.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I too have used straws in the storage bins and fleece in the shelter house. Im scared of using the heating pad in case something goes wrong and cause a fire. I also bought a box of the warm packs that you activate from shaking and it lasts for 8 hours that I found at sports authority for $14.99 for 20 pieces that I will put under the fleece blankets when we have freezing temperature. Since I live in California we dont have much freezing temperature. You could put the heating blanket in a tote bin at least that will give them shelter from the cold wind and rain. You can see pics on my insulated tote bins in the forum.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use the heating pads in my foster room and there needs to be enough room for them to be able to move away from it. In other words, the heating pad should not cover more than 1/3 - 1/2 of the floor space. These pet pads barely put out much heat, but I would not use them unless the porch is covered. With a nice thick padding of straw you probably don't need it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

If you decide to get one to use in half of the igloo, make sure you get one that's rated for outdoor use and that you use it with the cover (or with something else under and on top of it). I used one on a covered deck for 3 years, plugged into an indoor outlet (long extension cord) and now have it in my covered porch, plugged into an outdoor outlet. I have it under Mr. Casper's cup bed. He loves it.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

deanna79 said:


> . Since I live in California we dont have much freezing temperature. You could put the heating blanket in a tote bin at least that will give them shelter from the cold wind and rain. You can see pics on my insulated tote bins in the forum.


 
Thanks Deanna, The igloo is on my porch. Its out of the rain and the wind. I have the opening turned in facing my house so its out of the wind. So I don't need a tote bin.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys for your replies..... im going to stick with the straw. 

now the cats aren't sleeping in the igloo...  so I would rather waste money on straw then on some fancy heating pad...  :wiggle


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a heated pad in my feral's house, he loves it. I bought the large padded one, and he has room in there to move off of it, if he desires....but every time I peek in when he is in there, he's snuggled in on his warm pad.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have attached a picture of the set up that I have for the 3 outside cats.

looks good...right?


----------

